# Choosing a machine...cut area question on long pieces



## Bronze Tank (Mar 13, 2013)

I am a newbie here on the forums. Currently, I am trying to select which machine I will be starting on. If some people wouldn't mind chiming in with their experiences, I would greatly appreciate it.

Several of the projects I plan on doing will be larger (longer) that the small cut area of most of the entry level machines. For example, I am going to make a carved wooden frame for a piece of art (6 ft x 3 ft). I know that the CarveWright is capable of doing 12 ft long sections, but I am curious as to how much of a pain it is to do this type of project on smaller cut area machines like the Shark Pro, Stinger, Digital Wood Carver, etc.

For those that use a CarveWright, are 12 ft long carvings just as easy as smaller ones or do they present additional difficulties feeding the board through?

Thanks for all the help,
Tyler


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The Carvewright is only 14 inches wide


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a cnc shark. You can do 25" x 25" project. You can also do larger projects longer and wider using tilling that comes in the program v carve pro. Check out 
Next Wave Automation - CNC Shark Pro Plus HD also check out
Vectric Ltd - Passionate About CNC for free projects download demo software and look at support. 

Tony


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Bronze Tank said:


> I am a newbie here on the forums. Currently, I am trying to select which machine I will be starting on. If some people wouldn't mind chiming in with their experiences, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Several of the projects I plan on doing will be larger (longer) that the small cut area of most of the entry level machines. For example, I am going to make a carved wooden frame for a piece of art (6 ft x 3 ft). I know that the CarveWright is capable of doing 12 ft long sections, but I am curious as to how much of a pain it is to do this type of project on smaller cut area machines like the Shark Pro, Stinger, Digital Wood Carver, etc.
> 
> ...


Tyler,

For the CarveWright to do 12 ft long carvings you will need to have enough out feed support for the board. I have done several 8 to 10 feet carvings with no issues and know a few guys who have done 12 and 14 feet.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

My best advice is for you to buy a large machine right from the start. I built a 18"x24" machine first and was already planning for a bigger machine before I had it completed. Next I built a 4'x4' machine and then expanded it to 6'x4'..... Now I am thinking about a 10'x5' machine. 

It is easier to only pay once.

Bill


----------



## Bronze Tank (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you fixtureman, Tony, Floyd and Bill for your replies. I appreciate the help in guiding me to the best decision on such an expensive purchase.

Tony, I am learning more about "tilling", in your experience, how time consuming and frustrating is the process. Does it ever discourage you from doing a long skinny carve that will require multiple tilling iterations?

Floyd, thank you for the info on creating enough board feed support. What method have you used to support the board as it feeds through the machine? Does the weight of the board (ie friction and resistance) ever cause feeding problems?

Bill, I would love to jump to a large machine right from the start. Unfortunately, as I am just getting my feet wet in CNC and woodworking in general, I don't think I can justify the cost. However, I don't want to "under buy" and be restricted from achieving my goals right from the start. Is size of cutting area the most restrictive aspect in your opinion? Or are there other concerns that I should flag before buying my first machine?

Again, thank you for sharing your experience with me.

Tyler


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bronze Tank said:


> Bill, I would love to jump to a large machine right from the start. Unfortunately, as I am just getting my feet wet in CNC and woodworking in general, I don't think I can justify the cost. However, I don't want to "under buy" and be restricted from achieving my goals right from the start. Is size of cutting area the most restrictive aspect in your opinion? Or are there other concerns that I should flag before buying my first machine?
> 
> Again, thank you for sharing your experience with me.
> 
> Tyler


Tyler,

The big determining factors are speed and size and stiffness. 

A slow moving router gantry on a large machine will drive you crazy and cost you money. The longer a project takes to cut the more it costs you. 

Having a small table requires you to have multiple tiled tool paths to complete large projects. Every time you have to move the material you risk misalignment. You also cost yourself time resetting the start point of the cut.

A larger machine can be built stiffer than a small machine. Solid construction and rigid gantries prevent vibrations from ruining parts. Machines made from MDF and plastic tend to be more flexible than machines made from aluminum or steel. 

Bottom line: If this is a hobby then buy/build what you like and can afford. If this is a business, then you need help before you buy/build.

Bill


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The best advice is get the biggest machine you can you can cut small on a large machine but it is hard to cut large on a small one.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

For those that can't afford the biggest or don't have room for the biggest, consider the carvewright. It has a small footprint, but it's feed through design allows for long projects. Tiling technique allows for wider projects. 

Out feed rollers will support anything over 3 feet. Weight could be an issue. Keep it under 20 lbs and you should be fine.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Bronze Tank said:


> Thank you fixtureman, Tony, Floyd and Bill for your replies. I appreciate the help in guiding me to the best decision on such an expensive purchase.
> 
> Floyd, thank you for the info on creating enough board feed support. What method have you used to support the board as it feeds through the machine? Does the weight of the board (ie friction and resistance) ever cause feeding problems?
> Again, thank you for sharing your experience with me.
> ...


Tyler, 

I use just the standard adjustable out feed stands as used for normal woodworking. The total length of your project will be the factor for how many you will need to support your board. As Connie stated there is a weight limit (20lbs) you have to work with to allow the machine to move the board through the machine.


----------

